# Remove Middle 2nd Row Seat



## DoDo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

Nissan Pathfinder states its a 40/20/40. Can you remove the middle seat in the second row to make into captains seats and allow access to the 3rd row when there are 2 car seats in the second row? Apparently there are 64 configurations available for seats. Anywhere to find drawings or at least a list?

If so, what model year did this become possible?

Thanks,


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

DoDo1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nissan Pathfinder states its a 40/20/40. Can you remove the middle seat in the second row to make into captains seats and allow access to the 3rd row when there are 2 car seats in the second row? Apparently there are 64 configurations available for seats. Anywhere to find drawings or at least a list?
> 
> ...


Never thought of that. Since you mentioned it, I don't think the middle seat is removeable as an option. With some tools, pretty sure you can make it possible.


----------

